# Microlife Issue



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok, searched the forum first but couldn't find an answer. Maybe someone else has this issue?

Love the results from Microlife, but I'm very limited on which areas I can use it. The problem is our 4 dogs love it. Like dog candy love it. If I apply it they end up gobbling up whatever they can access in very short order.

Has anyone tried dissolving Microlife in a container and pouring it on the soil, crushing it and soaking it, or used any alternate way of applying it so the granuals are non-existent or much smaller? Stuff isn't cheap so I wanted to see if anyone had dealt with this before experimenting.

And yes, I tried the cayenne pepper deal. Keeps the two little ones away, but the Shepherd and Lab actually like their Microlife snack better when it's spiced up. I frequently try to remind them how good they have it and they are one step away from the pound, but they don't seem to believe me.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Seems like soaking it and straining thru cheesecloth before putting in the pump up would be great.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> Seems like soaking it and straining thru cheesecloth before putting in the pump up would be great.


Went ahead and did a little test. I soaked the full size pellets in hot water and some ground up pellets in hot water. The ground up pellets dissolved fairly well. Not the full size pellets though.

You'd still need to strain it though as you suggested Monkey. Would definitely clog up a sprayer, maybe not a watering pail though. And guess what? After posting about it, it dawned on me I should check their website. And yes, they do make liquid Microlife. Doh!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Give Mike Serant at Micro Life (San Jacinto Environmental) a call









He will be able to tell you what to do for Dogs

Organic guys want to protect the pets....along with the kids too


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> Give Mike Serant at Micro Life (San Jacinto Environmental) a call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the number. I'll go right to the source. So far it isn't harmful to the dogs ... Just changes the color of the poo I gather during the daily poop patrols. Steel gray, just like the microlife pellets. lol. The big problem is the knuckleheads eat so much of it I'm wasting a lot of product and $$$.

I did find that they have liquid versions, so that's probably going to be the best route. That number is good info; he will be able to tell me which liquid version matches the hard granules I currently have.

Thanks!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> Give Mike Serant at Micro Life (San Jacinto Environmental) a call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, did talk to him. He said the solid fertilizers don't exactly match their liquid versions but told me which liquid version to look for. I was using the 6-2-4 pellets and he said closest was Ocean Harvest 4-2-3 liquid.

The guy they patched me through to was Steve. His sister had the same problem with her dogs eating the pellets like candy. Thanks for the heads up mudskip!


----------

